# my boss's new dog



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I was at a work meeting last night, and our dog was telling us of her new adopted dog named Tigger. She was telling us of how bad his separation anxiety is and how he busted out of a brand new crate and chewed the door frame off in her bedroom. But she also told us of how she refuses to quit on him and how she is going to be having a private trainer come to her house to help her to work on this dog. I guess the poor thing had been in the adoption shelter for like 2 years before she found him.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Jan Fennell an English dog trainer has some very successful methods teaching this problem, you can youtube them. Of course this may clash with what your boss's trainer will do, but her methods (Amichien Bonding) make really good sense to me and have worked well with my dogs, although we didn't suffer from separation anxiety.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

This is a really good example of why dogs suffer from separation anxiety. You might have a problem understanding the northern English accents of the couple concerned in the beginning (for those outside of UK) but when Jan comes in she is easy to understand.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIG1m2zxyRI


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! Thank you! I will have to pass this on!


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Please share this with your boss:

Separation anxiety isn’t an easy condition to deal with. It is more psychological than physical, making it difficult to diagnose and treat medically. But, as a dog owner and lover, it is up to you to make your dog realize that goodbye is just temporary. 

There are many remedies that help anxious dogs. Calming biscuits and even prescription medication can help with less severe cases. These remedies are designed to help a dog relax during the day while you’re gone, so that they aren’t as destructive to your home and their health. The problem with these remedies, however, is that they don’t actually cure the problem. What is necessary is to teach your beloved dog that you are only gone for now, but you’ll always return to them. 

The best place to start is a little confusion. Dogs love and rely on a schedule. They wake up, eat, potty, and sleep at a regular time every day. So, you don’t want their anxiety to be included in that schedule. That means you must let them know that when you’re gone, the day goes on. Start with the characteristics that are associated with you leaving. The jingle of your keys, putting your coat on, or even making your morning smoothie can tell your dog: I’m getting ready to leave. Rather than actually leaving when you do these things, practice them intermittently throughout the day. Once your dog has become accustomed to these practices, move on to leaving periods. At first, leave for only a few minutes. Prepare yourself as if you’re going out, but return a few minutes later so your dog can associate you leaving with you returning. It will help make them feel secure about your absence and let them know that you are always coming back. You can progressively prolong your absence to help teach your dog that no matter how long you’re gone, you are always coming home. 

While saying goodbye can be hard for any owner, it is often far more difficult for our beloved dogs. They love and miss us when we’re gone, often making them anxious about when they’ll get to see us next. It’s up to us to make sure they’re comfortable at home, even when we’re away for a while.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. Thank you very much! I will definitely pass that on as well!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Dr Sophia Yin also has some training youtubes on this. She is a vet and canine behaviour specialist.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. I'll have to have her look that up.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Animal Behaviorist | Dr. Sophia Yin, DVM, MS

I did try and post the above yesterday but it obviously didn't work - drat. Anyway Sophia Yin is based in USA. She's just also done an interview with Dr Karen Becker which was posted in the last couple of days.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Let's see if this works Behavior Therapy: Is This Dog Training Fit for Your Dog?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i can't quote because something is wrong with my computer or there's something wrong with the forum.
Geof, you said "our dog was telling us of her new adopted dog named Tigger. you have quite a dog.
how many languages does your dog speak?


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Ooooooooh wow. Hahaha. Oops. I meant our boss. Hahahaha.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

it's good to laugh.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Separation anxiety is awful. We have had Jody for 1.5 years and her separation anxiety has never improved. We can't crate her, she will break out and destroy the room. We literally take her everywhere we go, which keeps us from going many places. We are not in the process of building a large outdoor kennel with a top and a concrete bottom so we can safely contain her. Thankfully my husband is allowed to bring her to work with him mon-saturday. If that changes, we will be in big trouble. My husband went on a trip a few months ago and I had to work while he was gone. I had to pay for day care at my works boarding facility because we could not leave her at home. Of course she was a perfect angel at my work, quiet, no frantic barking or acting crazy. 

If we get out of her line of sight, go behind the barn or something, she will jump the back fence and come find us. The funny thing is that she is TOTALLY FINE if we leave her in the car alone. She will just sleep.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Separation anxiety is awful. We have had Jody for 1.5 years and her separation anxiety has never improved. We can't crate her, she will break out and destroy the room. We literally take her everywhere we go, which keeps us from going many places. We are not in the process of building a large outdoor kennel with a top and a concrete bottom so we can safely contain her. Thankfully my husband is allowed to bring her to work with him mon-saturday. If that changes, we will be in big trouble. My husband went on a trip a few months ago and I had to work while he was gone. I had to pay for day care at my works boarding facility because we could not leave her at home. Of course she was a perfect angel at my work, quiet, no frantic barking or acting crazy. 

If we get out of her line of sight, go behind the barn or something, she will jump the back fence and come find us. The funny thing is that she is TOTALLY FINE if we leave her in the car alone. She will just sleep.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Sprocket said:


> Separation anxiety is awful. We have had Jody for 1.5 years and her separation anxiety has never improved. We can't crate her, she will break out and destroy the room. We literally take her everywhere we go, which keeps us from going many places. We are not in the process of building a large outdoor kennel with a top and a concrete bottom so we can safely contain her. Thankfully my husband is allowed to bring her to work with him mon-saturday. If that changes, we will be in big trouble. My husband went on a trip a few months ago and I had to work while he was gone. I had to pay for day care at my works boarding facility because we could not leave her at home. Of course she was a perfect angel at my work, quiet, no frantic barking or acting crazy.
> 
> If we get out of her line of sight, go behind the barn or something, she will jump the back fence and come find us. The funny thing is that she is TOTALLY FINE if we leave her in the car alone. She will just sleep.


Oh wow. That's a lot of work! That's good that he is allowed to take him to work. I'm sure Jody loves that! That would be so cool to take Baxter to work every day.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

NutroGeoff said:


> Oh wow. That's a lot of work! That's good that he is allowed to take him to work. I'm sure Jody loves that! That would be so cool to take Baxter to work every day.




Oh yeah, she has a fantastic time! She gets to see some fabulously expensive properties, chase jack rabbits through the vineyards, swim in ponds, and drive all over with Drew.

Its a tough life she lives!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Sprocket said:


> Oh yeah, she has a fantastic time! She gets to see some fabulously expensive properties, chase jack rabbits through the vineyards, swim in ponds, and drive all over with Drew.
> 
> Its a tough life she lives!
> 
> ...


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

Separation anxiety is really not fun to deal with. It takes a lot of time and patience to get through. You might suggest that she go to http//www.patriciamcconnell.com/ and order the booklet called "I'll be Home Soon". It's very cheap but full of good info. Back when I worked for a trainer, we gave it out a lot. Any good trainer should cover everything in the book, but sometimes it's helpful to have something in writing to refer back to.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Thank you very much! I will definitely pass that on!


----------

